# Introducing SBD Posejpal's MALICE!



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure I am the fastest foster mom failure ever! All it took was 1 minute of playing with her and my heart decided. She's mine! All Mine!

She was born on Father's Day 6.19.11, she will be 11 weeks old tomorrow.

On the way home from the breeders house she did not scream or make a fuss. 

So far............... only 1 potty accident, has not mouthed me at all, follows me around off leash, is getting her name down, is friends with my cat Monster, loves Sinister, enjoys water, only woke me up twice in the middle of the night and we slept almost 10 hours. 

She is a very happy and very friendly puppy. She went to Petco and got her nails trimmed, some little boy crawled around on the floor with her and she adored him. I took her to my mom's beauty salon and she got to meet alot of people and then she fell asleep there. She likes to be held and she likes belly rubs. 

She went to the beach today with Ace, Addison and Sinister and she kept up the whole time.

Well, here she is!

Malice


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Haha, you're all over the place! 

Congrast on being a "failure." Feels good, hu??


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Oh MY! She is so adorable....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The bookend blacks! You have the nicest looking bodyguards in the land!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Haha, you're all over the place!
> 
> Congrast on being a "failure." Feels good, hu??


Thank you! It feels great being a failure! She's a wonderful little girl. :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations Lauren. She's absolutely adorable!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> The bookend blacks! You have the nicest looking bodyguards in the land!


A matching set. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Congratulations Lauren. She's absolutely adorable!!


Thank you Leslie!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooo pretty! I am a sucker for those black dawgs, have fun with her and I'm glad the crew likes her to..and hey I have been a foster failure a few times to


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awwwww congratulations!!!! She is darling!!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, saw this one coming a mile away.  Congratulations Lauren, Malice is a beauty!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Failure, no way.
Malice is a little beauty.
Handsome Sinister and little sis Malice, look great together, congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Cute..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's adorable! :wub:

It's been awhile since I've had a puppy but is it normal for her to be down in her pasterns? Or is it just the angle of the picture?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I would have totally fallen for her, too. What a beauty!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> She's adorable! :wub:
> 
> It's been awhile since I've had a puppy but is it normal for her to be down in her pasterns? Or is it just the angle of the picture?


Thank you! 

I'm not sure? Her feet look fine to me, maybe it's the angle?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats!! She is adorable! I think it was a given that she was never going to be named "Fury" and was always going to be "Malice".


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone!

I LOVE her. :wub:

I forgot to mention she enjoys car rides and she has already mastered a large staircase, twice! :wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I am pretty sure I am the fastest foster mom failure ever!


That's hilarious but certainly understandable! She's adorable!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Congrats!! She is adorable! I think it was a given that she was never going to be named "Fury" and was always going to be "Malice".


She was Fury on the way to the breeders house, the first time we (Sin's dad and I) held her she became Malice. :wub:


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

What a beautiful pack!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Totally loving them!!! Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

congrats on the new puppy... good luck to all three of you!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats on the new little sister for Sinister, they're a good looking pair.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Lauren, I saw it in your eyes the first minute with her. Malice is the lucky one to have both you and Sinister!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

NarysDad said:


> Lauren, I saw it in your eyes the first minute with her. Malice is the lucky one to have both you and Sinister!!


Thank you Chuck! 

She is PERFECT for me! :wub:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd fail that foster if she were my foster!!  :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Very cute! Why were you originally going to just foster her?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Very cute! Why were you originally going to just foster her?


I was waiting for the Ghost/Tia breeding that is taking place next year, I wanted to wait until Sinister was 3 years old to bring home a puppy but she was perfect for me. I was going to "foster" her (train, socialize and work with her) until my puppy arrived next year.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, what a cutie!
Let the good times roll.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL Lauren I can't believe you thought you were only ever going to foster her!!!! :grin:

Congrats Chick, she is just beautiful and my gosh, what a stunning pair they make :wub: :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

now how many of us said "I told you so!"? Congrats! We all knew she would sucker you in for life! lol. Now you have a matching set!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Congrats! I'm so excited for you!


Thank you Robin!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, found my answer.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> It's been awhile since I've had a puppy but is it normal for her to be down in her pasterns? Or is it just the angle of the picture?


I thought the same thing when I saw this picture:










She IS adorable and congrats!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WooHoo..... Congrats on that super cute black beauty!!! :wub:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Cute puppy but I agree....I've spent all week around a litter of WL (czech) GSD's and their pasterns don't look like that at all (so it's not normal). I would be rather concerned if I were you. I saw it in several pictures on this puppy, so I don't personally think it's the angle at all.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

congrats! she's adorable!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a cute puppy!!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats! She's so sweet. You have the coolest pet names, lol. I love them!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You might have set the record for 'failure' but that's the luckiest foster dog ever. Great name, beautiful pup- nothing but success!! Congratulations


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi -- went through all the pictures a few times. I don't think there is a problem with the pasterns. This pups body overall looks to be pretty well tight knit . I think the problem is that she has really flat feet , and long toed. 
See the very first picture , flat , open. Actually walking on sand will build the muscle in the feet !! Other than that there is not much that can be done. 
Looks like a happy lucky dog . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG she is so flippin cute!!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for you input Carmen!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

she's super cute. 

the first time you said "foster" I actually laughed out loud. I knew that she'd be staying!! I did give you the benefit of the doubt; I thought you'd at least make it home before you decided to keep her


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Carmen I think part of the issue is that we are all looking at wet feet after Malice had gown to the lake. All these pups have large feet, even the females


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey NarysDad ill foster a male *wink wink* *hint hint*  lol


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Hey NarysDad ill foster a male *wink wink* *hint hint*  lol


LOL You and about 20 others!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Can't help it. There's jus somethin about baby GSDs that makes us melt :wub: and I'm a big softie for solid blacks and those dark sables. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the comments!

I have been giving her some extra supplements to help with her feet but to be completely honest, I dont see anything wrong with her. 

She is a very lively, energetic, happy puppy. She runs and jumps, she chases Sinister, she swims, she keeps up with us when we are at the beach. She has already tackled the staircase, numerous times.

She's keeping me busy! :wild:

So far we have been to the beach (going again today), Petco twice, we went to Petsmart, we went to my mom's beauty salon, we went to go visit Heidi the Doberman and Kota the GSD/Husky mix (family dog), we went to a cookout and today we are going to the parade. 

I can honestly say that I am head over heels in love with her. She is a terrific puppy, everyone adores her, she gets along great with Sinister. She has a wonderful, sweet personality, she enjoys being held, she loves to cuddle and she definitly IS NOT a landshark!  

AWESOME puppy and perfect for Sinister and I. :wub:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats! She's beautiful


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations! What a beautiful baby girl puppy!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

All that matters that she is perfect in your eyes & it sounds that though she is.  Even though our Shadow has crappy rear hips, would not trade him for anything. Your girl is a cutie....


LaRen616 said:


> Thank you everyone for the comments!
> 
> I have been giving her some extra supplements to help with her feet but to be completely honest, I dont see anything wrong with her.
> 
> ...


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Well there are 2 pups left from this litter, 1 male and 1 female.

Lauren, I'm glad you are having a great time with her and her name fits her well!!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm with you on that one! I could NEVER give up a cutie-pie like that little pup. She is precious!


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations!! And congrats to the breeder for producing such a beautiful, stable pup.

Your pack looks like a lot of fun. Great name, too!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone! 

I baby sat 8 kids yesterday between the ages of 3-11 and brought Malice with me. I had the kids sit in a circle around her, she did great and the kids did too. They were very gentle with her, gave her belly rubs and she gave them lots of kisses. :wub:

I took her by my mom's shop after I got done baby sitting and she got to meet lots of people, her grandma (my mom) is just smitten with her! Everyone commented on how well behaved she is and 1 person couldn't believe that I had a well behaved GSD puppy, so I enjoyed telling them about my well behaved 2.5 year old male GSD Sinister and at the mention of his name, all the hair dressers went on about how Sin is such a good boy and how he is the shop's mascot. :wub:

I dont want to jinx myself but I think she is potty trained now. No accidents last night and she sat by the back door and scratched it to go out and twice she came over to me whining and I followed her and she lead me to the back door. 

New pictures of Malice can be seen here http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ictures/166520-malice-sinister-pic-heavy.html​


----------

